# Zahareim Tov



## Codinome Shlomo

Hello.

I was playing chess with an Israeli, and the first thing I said was "erev tov"; then he answered me "zahareim tov".
How do you write zahareim in the Hebrew alephbet? What does it mean? Is it a common expression?

Toda!


----------



## ystab

צהריים (pronounced _tzohorayim_, though many people pronounce it mistakenly _tzaharayim_) means noon (it can also mean the time around noon, like 13:00). צהריים טובים (_tzohorayim tovim_, "good noon" would be a literal translation, as there is no real equivalent in English) is indeed a common expression. Please note that צהריים is plural, hence the expression צהריים טובים.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Thank you!


----------



## origumi

Two additional comments:
* Although in modern and also older Hebrew צהרים is a plural (or dual) noun, historically it's most likely an adverb, as attested for example in the Mesha Stele (written in the sister language Moabite).
* Tz*o*h*o*rayim is the Ashkenazi pronunciation. Tz*a*h*o*rayim is the traditional Sepharadi way.


----------



## sawyeric1

Why is it plural? Isn't "afternoon" a singular concept?


----------



## aavichai

The צהריים is plural without a special reason
It got a plural (dual) suffix, that what count

You can ask the same question about the word שמיים means Sky

Both of the words are singular form in arabic for example
But the hebrew put a plural suffix and therefore they are plural


----------



## amikama

According to the Akademia:


> ראשית נשיב על השאלה הנפוצה: מה הצירוף התקין – 'צהריים טובים' או 'צהריים טוב'?
> מבחינה דקדוקית המילה *צהריים* נתפסת כיום כשם עצם ברבים – דוגמת מים ושמים –  בעל סיומת   ַיִם (על דרך הזוגי). ואכן בצירוף הסמיכות 'צהרי היום' שנוצר בימינו המילה *צהריים* באה בצורה רגילה של נסמך־רבים. לפיכך אם רוצים להוסיף למילה *צהריים* שם תואר הוא יהיה בצורת רבים: 'צהריים טובים' (ולא "צהריים טוב"), כמו 'מים קרים', 'שמים כחולים'.


----------



## sawyeric1

Can someone translate that?


----------



## aavichai

My english is not to translate that
but they say basically
that the suffix is plural / dual

and also talked about the construct state
which is -צהרי (the first part)
which fit the form of the plural as well

therefore, they say, the adjective will also be in plural
צהריים טובים
שמיים כחולים - blue sky
מים קרים - cold water


----------

